# NAIAS--will we get pricing info for the A3/S3?



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

So any word if Audi is going to give us the order guide or at least pricing for the A3/S3?? I know we know the base model pricing but i want all the details!!!


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I'm cautiously optimistic. I expect that they're going to release A3 pricing; they've no real choice if they're planning on an April arrival of the cars and want the press release to make a splash. NYIAS is going to be too late.

That assumes that they're going to open ordering for delivery of cars around the initial launch. If they go with a phased "launch model" roll out (which I suspect could be highly probable), I'd not be surprised to see pricing information held beyond NAIAS. If they don't open orders until the first cars have arrived (mid-April or so, I imagine), they could withhold pricing information now and simply send one or two configurations, a couple cars per dealer, in early April. As bungled as this thing has been so far, would that really surprise anyone?

On the more positive end of the spectrum, we'd have pricing next week with orders commencing immediately. Even if for no other reason than to gauge actual demand, they'd be well advised to follow this route.

The S3? I say not a snowball's chance in Hades we get anything beyond maybe... _maybe_... base pricing for Premium Plus and Prestige. I sort of figure they're going to hold out as long as they can on the S3 to enable them to fart around with packaging until the last possible minute.

Realistically? They need to release S3 details at NYIAS at the latest, though there's (IMO) no excuse for it to go beyond next week at NAIAS.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> I'm cautiously optimistic. I expect that they're going to release A3 pricing; they've no real choice if they're planning on an April arrival of the cars and want the press release to make a splash. NYIAS is going to be too late.
> 
> That assumes that they're going to open ordering for delivery of cars around the initial launch. If they go with a phased "launch model" roll out (which I suspect could be highly probable), I'd not be surprised to see pricing information held beyond NAIAS. If they don't open orders until the first cars have arrived (mid-April or so, I imagine), they could withhold pricing information now and simply send one or two configurations, a couple cars per dealer, in early April. As bungled as this thing has been so far, would that really surprise anyone?
> 
> ...


i'm honestly starting to lose interest . At this rate; i wouldnt mind getting a Acura TLX (i know Acura is not going to mess this up and the guy who did the 3rd generation model that sold so well is in charge of this one too).


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Hang in there. You're absolutely going to notice a difference between the two cars.

My interest has waned a bit in recent weeks, but it doesn't take much for it to come back. I just look back at the photos on my phone from LA, and it's almost like I'm sitting right there in the car.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Hang in there. You're absolutely going to notice a difference between the two cars.
> 
> My interest has waned a bit in recent weeks, but it doesn't take much for it to come back. I just look back at the photos on my phone from LA, and it's almost like I'm sitting right there in the car.


i'm still deciding between A3 2.0 Quattro and S3...its gonna depend on pricing and what not.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Hang in there. You're absolutely going to notice a difference between the two cars.
> 
> My interest has waned a bit in recent weeks, but it doesn't take much for it to come back. I just look back at the photos on my phone from LA, and it's almost like I'm sitting right there in the car.


yeah that Sepang Blue on the S3 is to die for!!! :thumbup:


----------



## qtroCUB (Mar 22, 2005)

I will be at NAIAS on the 18th. With early admittance. I will ask around for an order guide or ANY info available.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

I hope you have better luck than I had in LA.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

qtroCUB said:


> I will be at NAIAS on the 18th. With early admittance. I will ask around for an order guide or ANY info available.


please do; i dont know what Audi is doing...this launch has been handled really badly .


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

i'm hoping Audi sticks to their guns and has the S3 start out at like 40-41k. I would be looking at MMI with nav, B and O, and Side Assist. Adaptive cruise would be nice though....


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

12.55 is start of press conference for Audi at NAIAS Monday, hopelly we should know more by 1ish. I am counting on it.

B.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Right at lunch hour... nice. 

If it's like LA, the press release will drop sometime tomorrow morning.

Sent from my Nexus 5 using Tapatalk


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

BrutusA3 said:


> 12.55 is start of press conference for Audi at NAIAS Monday, hopelly we should know more by 1ish. I am counting on it.
> 
> B.


nice that its monday .


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

For those waiting for S3 information, the news is potentially a bit less favorable than we may have hoped. If detailed information isn't released today, I suspect we're waiting until NYIAS as previously alluded. The problem? NYIAS is pushed out three weeks this year. It ran March 27 thru April 7 last year, but it's pushed out to April 18 thru April 27 this year.

:banghead:


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

In case anyone is having a slow Monday like me, you can watch the press conference here.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

For the A3, I would assume more so official pricing at Detroit, if it's going to be the star in the Super Bowl for Audi...it HAS to be around that time or before. After the Super Bowl would be :screwy:

We are heading into Conference finals I think now? so well time is running out...


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

I suspect that once production commences for NA spec vehicles we will get pricing. I'm still pretty convinced we are looking at June for the A3 to be readily available on dealership lots and full pricing and packaging won't be available until March-April.


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

Rudy_H said:


> For the A3, I would assume more so official pricing at Detroit, if it's going to be the star in the Super Bowl for Audi...it HAS to be around that time or before. After the Super Bowl would be :screwy:
> 
> We are heading into Conference finals I think now? so well time is running out...


If Audi is going to run those silly Abstinance ads during the Super Bowl, they can still hold off on pricing since the ads are just teasers... telling people to wait.

I think we've all been waiting long enough.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Travis Grundke said:


> I suspect that once production commences for NA spec vehicles we will get pricing. I'm still pretty convinced we are looking at June for the A3 to be readily available on dealership lots and full pricing and packaging won't be available until March-April.


June for the A3? You're too kind. I still think we're looking at another year or so on the S3, unfortunately.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Some fluff about the S8, and some fluff about the allroad coupe concept. Nothing more. Surprised? Nah.


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

I'm confused, is the car coming in april or not?????


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Some fluff about the S8, and some fluff about the allroad coupe concept. Nothing more. Surprised? Nah.


boring...Audi has officially lost the plot now with the A3/S3.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Yeah, I have to say, even I'm getting a bit fed up with the pacing here and I'm not even in the market for this vehicle until February 2015 (likely ordering in November 2014). What the hell, Audi? I'm going to NAIAS on the 18th or 19th, as well, so hopefully something more substantial can be learned on the ground.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

02GOLFGTI1.8T said:


> I'm confused, is the car coming in april or not?????


Yes.*



_*April availability subject to dealer allocation of one 1.8T FWD Premium and one 2.0T quattro Premium. Additional inventory available in Q3 2014.
_

That's what I expect to see at the bottom of the Super Bowl commercial, at least.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

Dan Halen said:


> Yes.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:laugh::laugh: . Meanwhile, the CLA continues to run away with the market.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

nickjs1984 said:


> I'm going to NAIAS on the 18th or 19th, as well, so hopefully something more substantial can be learned on the ground.


Don't hold your breath. I had to speak over one of their third-party "product specialists" in LA to answer someone's question about the S3 as the "specialist" maintained their robotic nature in trying to find the answer in the press release I read before I even got to the show. I hope you have better luck.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Dan Halen said:


> Don't hold your breath. I had to speak over one of their third-party "product specialists" in LA to answer someone's question about the S3 as the "specialist" maintained their robotic nature in trying to find the answer in the press release I read before I even got to the show. I hope you have better luck.


We shall see. At least I'll finally get to see one in the sheetmetal. Though the Sportbacks that I saw again on the streets in London and Paris over New Years were a nice hold-over...


----------



## DaLeadBull (Feb 15, 2011)

What the hell is wrong with Audi? It's almost like they're trying to drive everyone away. :screwy:

I'm losing interest.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

nickjs1984 said:


> We shall see. At least I'll finally get to see one in the sheetmetal. Though the Sportbacks that I saw again on the streets in London and Paris over New Years were a nice hold-over...


It'll still be worth it.


----------



## nickjs1984 (Jul 30, 2009)

Excellent timing, Audi. I just got this in the mail:










Inside, a letter from Scott Keogh and the joy of information about the allroad and the A4.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

:banghead:


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

cyberpmg said:


> If Audi is going to run those silly Abstinance ads during the Super Bowl, they can still hold off on pricing since the ads are just teasers... telling people to wait.
> 
> I think we've all been waiting long enough.


We've all been waiting long enough, but the average "potential buyer" has no idea about the delays, slow dribble of information, etc.

I agree though, once those ads hit they better be ready with some details or "potential buyer" will wind up in a CLA, 2-Series, etc...


----------



## chiphead (May 12, 2011)

From NAIAS


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

IT'S A SEPANG BLUE ONE! AAAGHHHHH! REJOICE!!!!!

<deep breath>

I had a small glimmer of hope that the S3 they'd show in Detroit would be Sepang Blue. To me, that helps validate the November press release that said Sepang Blue would be one of the S3 upcharge color options.

It's no Samoa Orange, but it's something.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

Uhm...

Dafuq?


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

Stopped by my local dealer (DFW Audi) and spoke to my salesman and chatted about the A3. He told me he was at the Dallas event and got a lot of good seat time in the A3 range. Told me a lot about the CLA they had on hand to compare against, and was supremely unimpressed.

Definitely was certain the FWD 1.8 and 2.0 Quattro was going to be available by Q2, and S3 late fall.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Are you questioning the different grille treatments (plate area), or is something else sticking out that I'm not seeing???


----------



## conlson (Aug 7, 2013)

caliatenza said:


> So any word if Audi is going to give us the order guide or at least pricing for the A3/S3?? I know we know the base model pricing but i want all the details!!!


I sent a Tweet to @skeogh and @AudiUSA today asking this very question. Probably a waste of time, but why not try the social media route, right?


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

i like that blue one muahhahahaha hurrry up with the order guide !!


----------



## 02GOLFGTI1.8T (Feb 13, 2002)

Chicago auto show?

Sent from my Nexus 4 using Tapatalk


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Are you questioning the different grille treatments (plate area), or is something else sticking out that I'm not seeing???


No, that's it.


----------



## Travis Grundke (May 26, 1999)

ChrisFu said:


> Stopped by my local dealer (DFW Audi) and spoke to my salesman and chatted about the A3. He told me he was at the Dallas event and got a lot of good seat time in the A3 range. Told me a lot about the CLA they had on hand to compare against, and was supremely unimpressed.
> 
> Definitely was certain the FWD 1.8 and 2.0 Quattro was going to be available by Q2, and S3 late fall.


Very reasonable assumptions, considering Q2 stretches from April-June and Q3 is July-September. 

That said, I'd assume we have volume availability in June for the A3s and September for the S3.


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

Dan Halen said:


> No, that's it.


Yeah - Dafuq is right.

And completely off topic - I know its not an A3 competitor, by Chrysler put AoA to shame. The same day they annouced the new 200 they have a configuration tool up and working on their website. A fully loaded 200C (V6 AWD) comes to just over $37k including delivery.

http://www.chrysler.com/en/2015/200/

Dafuq - Audi :banghead: :banghead: :banghead:


----------



## cyberpmg (Nov 27, 2001)

So I'm guessing from the pics from NAIAS, that they're still showing off the Euro spec A3/S3. At least it's something I will look forward to see in person when I go there next week on the 22nd.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

davewg said:


> Yeah - Dafuq is right.
> 
> And completely off topic - I know its not an A3 competitor, by Chrysler put AoA to shame. The same day they annouced the new 200 they have a configuration tool up and working on their website. A fully loaded 200C (V6 AWD) comes to just over $37k including delivery.
> 
> ...


Wow. That's an impressive list of available features at a damn good price, all things considered. Audi's only lucky that they probably aren't being cross-shopped at Chrysler, though that may change.

Audi, Chrysler done whupped your ass. What a piss poor showing, especially against "doing it right" Chrysler.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

I was out of the office then excited to get back and see pricing on the Quattro...but oh no.
Seriously Audi?...Seriously? This is just wrong, I was pumped to see something today only to be disappointed once again. What are they going to run some Superbowl ad and the big thing will be starting at 29,900 but wait for it, come on, yet show an S3 around some racetrack. These guys are idiots. If this has been bungled so badly what am I to think as a new buyer of an Audi A3.

At least I can look forward to seeing what Acura brings to the game with the TLX. At least I know they will not show a vehicle then wait for eternity to actually release or give us any info.

1. Audi showed their hand way to early.
2. Audi then shows us other variants of the A3, yet STILL have nothing firm on the standard A3 they showed in the first place. Why not just create a coupe, an rs3, an A3 minivan.... yeah just keep making other variations but never actually give us their original product.
3. Release base pricing way ahead of time.
4. Do build info for CAN way ahead of time. 

That about covers it for me, in my mind no 4 door sedan should take years to actually have concrete release and pricing....just don't show us anything until you are much closer to actual reality.

Big fat bummer... they better have this A3 at the Boston show, but now I have very low hopes on this.


----------



## caliatenza (Dec 10, 2006)

BrutusA3 said:


> I was out of the office then excited to get back and see pricing on the Quattro...but oh no.
> Seriously Audi?...Seriously? This is just wrong, I was pumped to see something today only to be disappointed once again. What are they going to run some Superbowl ad and the big thing will be starting at 29,900 but wait for it, come on, yet show an S3 around some racetrack. These guys are idiots. If this has been bungled so badly what am I to think as a new buyer of an Audi A3.
> 
> At least I can look forward to seeing what Acura brings to the game with the TLX. At least I know they will not show a vehicle then wait for eternity to actually release or give us any info.
> ...


i'm waiting for the TLX too; if the looks, pricing and features are right...i will take one. I'm getting fed up with Audi's rollout


----------



## davewg (Jul 30, 2001)

BrutusA3 said:


> I was out of the office then excited to get back and see pricing on the Quattro...but oh no.
> Seriously Audi?...Seriously? This is just wrong, I was pumped to see something today only to be disappointed once again. What are they going to run some Superbowl ad and the big thing will be starting at 29,900 but wait for it, come on, yet show an S3 around some racetrack. These guys are idiots. If this has been bungled so badly what am I to think as a new buyer of an Audi A3.
> 
> At least I can look forward to seeing what Acura brings to the game with the TLX. At least I know they will not show a vehicle then wait for eternity to actually release or give us any info.
> ...


I said almost exactly this in another thread (the MTL pricing one)...here it is

_I look at it this way....I look at it this way....

I'm 2 years away from any potential order/purchase, as you know, so I'm in a different boat from the rest of you that want the car *now*.

That said, what does it say about AoA that they can't get their ducks in a row on this product? What am I to expect after the purchase if this how they manage the product portfolio? Yes, that's more dependent on the dealer/service department, but they still get support from AoA at many levels.

It will be very interesting to see how AoA handles the B9 A4 (which has been delayed), the "new" A8, Q3 and MQB TT after the A3 debacle. As an enthusiast of the brand (albeit from a distance since I haven't owned one since an '84 5000s) its not been comforting to watch.

The Golf R has my attention now pending equipment, options and materials quality. I'm interested to see how VW manages the rollout of that model._


----------



## kendrickhphoto (Jan 26, 2012)

ChrisFu said:


> Stopped by my local dealer (DFW Audi) and spoke to my salesman and chatted about the A3. He told me he was at the Dallas event and got a lot of good seat time in the A3 range. Told me a lot about the CLA they had on hand to compare against, and was supremely unimpressed.
> 
> Definitely was certain the FWD 1.8 and 2.0 Quattro was going to be available by Q2, and S3 late fall.


Who's your salesman up there? I've been talking with Ricky about the A3 for a while for my fiancé since I currently have an S4 on order with him. He told me last week that the guy that does factory orders was going to be at an A3 event but I haven't heard from him since.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

Hey guys-

George and I are at the show. We were both at the press conference today as well. I am going to throw up another thread with photos of the blue car in a minute here.

They didn't talk about A3 / S3 at the press conference at all except to mention that they already broke sales records in 2013 without them and expect 2014 to be even better with that car on sale. They know they'll sell a ton of them.

I did bring up some of the concerns you guys have about availability of pricing and when the S3 is going to get here, and George asked "someone" in the know about it. The reply was that we'll have pricing info in March (I think Geneva was specifically mentioned but I could be making that up and it seems odd to me.... it's been a *really* long couple of days so I am probably forgetting stuff) and that there is no delay on S3 - it will arrive when A3 does.

Now I'm gonna go post that other thread. Here's a link:

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?6892410-S3-pics-and-info-from-NAIAS

If you guys have any more questions or whatever I can get answered for you (we'll only be here until about noon tomorrow) let me know in that thread.

-Tim


----------



## ChrisFu (Jun 9, 2012)

kendrickhphoto said:


> Who's your salesman up there? I've been talking with Ricky about the A3 for a while for my fiancé since I currently have an S4 on order with him. He told me last week that the guy that does factory orders was going to be at an A3 event but I haven't heard from him since.


I bought my car from John Kimberly, he has been with Audi for something like two decades. He was one of the staff that attended the A3 event. I've also spoken with Maurice Harris over the past year when shopping over there. Couple of great guys.


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

caliatenza said:


> i'm waiting for the TLX too; if the looks, pricing and features are right...i will take one. I'm getting fed up with Audi's rollout


11:05 press conference live on youtube. http://www.youtube.com/acura

teaser of rear tail shown, surprising in red, not typical of Acura on their sedans. I am hopeful they get it right. only 45 minutes to go.

March for pricing now on the Audi A3, ugh. Let me see that will put it what 4 months behind CAN.

B.


----------



## [email protected] (Dec 12, 2001)

BrutusA3 said:


> March for pricing now on the Audi A3, ugh. Let me see that will put it what 4 months behind CAN.
> 
> B.


Check the other thread. I was wrong about March.


-Tim


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

[email protected] said:


> Check the other thread. I was wrong about March.
> 
> 
> -Tim



Thanks yeah makes more sense. Geeze just saw the new Acura TLX, now I know I can thankfully have the A3 and TLX on radar, it looks really sweet. Until this Thursday when I hopefully sit in the A3, I am nervous about the backseat room, I am 6ft broad shouldered guy, and my son is already a beast at age 10, so this will be curious.


----------



## Rudy_H (Jul 6, 2012)

BrutusA3 said:


> Thanks yeah makes more sense. Geeze just saw the new Acura TLX, now I know I can thankfully have the A3 and TLX on radar, it looks really sweet. Until this Thursday when I hopefully sit in the A3, I am nervous about the backseat room, I am 6ft broad shouldered guy, and my son is already a beast at age 10, so this will be curious.


If you are looking for that big of a car, you will be very disappointed in the A3 then. The TLX is even after losing 4 inches, a bit smaller then an A6!


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

I am coming from a TSX, which is technically smaller then the TLX, but a little bigger then A3 I think. I am not one who segments cars by size, like I would ignore one car over another because one is smaller. I need 4 doors decent room, sporty sedan and something I like. If the A3 matches the bill then great, I really love the styling and power train is perfect. I mean I have not even sit in an A3, so hard to judge, just like I have not seen the interior of the TLX. I can only judge by exterior, features, and rough size. Tomorrow assuming the local show has the A3 will tell me a lot, plus I will be able to jump from A4 to A3 to TL to some other cars.


----------



## Dan Halen (May 16, 2002)

If you're in a MkI TSX, there may be hope.


 MkI TSXMkII TSXMkIII A3Wheelbase105.1 in106.5 in103.4 inLength183.3 in185.6 in175.5 inWidth69.4 in72.4 in70.0 inHeight57.3 in56.7 in55.7 in


----------



## BrutusA3 (Jul 10, 2013)

Exactly Dan, MK1, so really not far from my expectations, plus likely better interior packaging since the trunk looks smaller on the A3. Can't wait until tomorrow.


----------



## outshined (Jul 30, 2011)

A3 just went up on AUDIUSA. Surprise surprise.


----------



## T1no (Sep 22, 2012)

BOOM, now waiting for s3 ...zzzzz

the only way to get sline body on the a3 is Prestige which is ~ 40k + LOL ouch


----------

